# Opinions on outside dogs



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

First let me start by saying this thread is not meant to create anything. My dogs are strict inside dogs. I would like your opinion on if you think people who have dogs but make them live outside 24/7. This can be a touchy subject for me and this is my view

I grew up in a family who always kept outside dogs, from day one I knew it wasnt right. Then when I got my own I got griped on for allowing them inside. I dont agree with outside dogs for any reason period. I have heard it all

I have hardwood floors and I dont want my dog to ruin them!- So, dont get a dog or dont get the floors. I have Pine and Cherry in my house and I can honestly say I see a FEW scratched on them and I cannot say whether its from the dogs or not, plus I trim and buff my dogs nails.

I dont like fur inside- Again, dont get a dog. They invented a broom and vaccuum cleaner for a reason. You bring fur in on your clothes all the time

Im allergic- Again, dont get a dog or find a "hypoallergenic" breed

Dogs smell and it involves to much cleaning- lazy

Dogs drool- If only you see what I do after my dogs drink. They let it all fall on the floor I squirt a little soap on the floor and mop. Simple.

It jumps on the furniture and on the baby- Teach it not to...

Now, I admit, growing up we had a dog we had since puppy hood. It was a Husky mix with LOOONG fur. This dog wanted outside. We would leave the house door open in the garage and he refused to come in. If we brought him in, he would whine to go back outside. This dog hated being inside. I am not sure if it was taught it wasnt welcome inside and thats why it prefered it outside or if it just never wanted in lol. This is the only way I would be okay with an outside dog..is if the dog wasnt trained to stay outside but wanted to anyway.

Now I have nothing against people who let their dogs outside during the day as I do, but what bothers me is when they sleep outside and live outside 24/7 because the owners dont want them inside

Whats your view on this? Is there any situation you would think its okay so leave a dog outside? Im against it even if they have heat and a shelter...because dogs are pack animals.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I am also a firm believer that dogs should live in the house. Dogs are family members and should be treated as such. I had a friend in high school who had an "outside dog". They took very excellent care of her and seemed to love her very much. But, she wasn't allowed in the house. They finished their garage, turned it into the dog's own room and even got heat/air conditioning in the garage. Still, I could never figure out....why not let the dog in the house? That's just me though...


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

I completely agree with everything you said. My gsd sheds like crazy but guess what, I vaccum and my house doesn't smell like dog, he is member of our family as all pets should be. If you dont feel that way, you shouldn't be a pet parent.

When I met my husband, he had another gsd that was his mothers before and it was an outside dog. I didn't agree with it but he loved being outside, never wanted to come in. It took everything just to get him in the garage during cold Nebraska winter nights. Happily though, the last 2.5 yrs of his life were spent lazily inside on his favorite couch.

My neighbor's dog(they have since given her away) was kept inside a kennel, door closed in the garage all day, only being let in the yard early am, lunchtime, and in the evening when her husband would come home from work. Wife was stay at home mom who didn't want dog hair in house and her to chew on kids toys or jump on the kids. I felt horrible for her practically begging to let her come in our yard so our dogs could play together. Their dog was so happy coming to my house. I tried talking to them about this but they dont consider it a family member, its just a dog.

One weekend they went home to visit family and didn't bring her back, they just gave her away. She's in a much better place now but I'm sad that my dog lost his buddy.

Sorry for the long post, dogs should always be in the house.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

My view is much the same as yours. It's not right.

In my opinion, no matter how much time you spend outside with your dog, no matter how much you love your dogs and treat them well, if they're living outside, they're just that, a dog. They're not part of the family if you don't let them inside with you.

It is a VERY rare occasion that a dog will not want to spend its time indoors with its owner. I mean, Amaya LOVES to be outside, but she still has a hissy fit if she's not allowed inside. Ryou would DIE if he wasn't allowed inside with me.

I had outside dogs growing up, too. Spent all day, every day, outside, in a pen, with a dog house. They got let out of their pen literally once a day to clean the pen out and water them and feed them. They got walked maybe once a month. We didn't hardly play with them. Hardly have ANY pictures of them at all... They were just...dogs. When Abby died, we left Spud to roam around the yard, and that's when I really bonded with him, because I didn't have to ask if I could let them out of their pen and be told "no." I spent more time walking him, more time playing with him, loving him, all that jazz. Even that LITTLE BIT of difference made a HUGE difference to that dog and me, and when he got sick, I was by his side the whole time, hand feeding him wet food that I bought with my own money, giving him little treats, taking him on even more walks, and loving him with all that I could give. I still miss that dog and wish I could have given him a better life, one that he deserved, and I still cry when I think about him. Such an awesome dog. I just regret that I was the ONLY person that REALLY got to know him. My dad THINKS he knows that dog...but he didn't spend the time that I did with him.

Anyways, now that I have my dogs, they're indoor dogs. They get to spend time outside to play, and they go into the garage when I'm not home, but other than that, they're inside with me, and I spend all the time I can with them. It makes SO much of a difference. 

I could NEVER condone outside dogs (unless it is that very rare case where the dog just does NOT want to come in).


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I agree as well...why have a dog just for it to sit outside all the time alone? Whats the point? I just don't get the people who do this....


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I had a Shepherd before Lincoln, he LOVED it outside. When I was home I would let him outside for a few hours to play around, since its nice the patio doors were left open. Our yard was fully fenced in. I would let him outside around 7am and he wouldnt come in till around 12pm. The door was open if he wanted in. Sometimes he would pop in to see what I was doing etc. My father bought an out side run type kennel and told me if its nice out and were gone out he can be put in there. I told him it would be in his best interest to return the kennel to the store before I took bolt cutters to it and he would lose out $600. Then kennel got returned.

My uncle has an outside dog. This dog has lived outside for 14 years. Never seen a vet, vaccine, fed table scraps (salad, cooked bones, veggies etc) and very little dog food. This dog is obviously having hip issues and is loaded with fleas. His excuse for dogs outside is they are for guarding. They invited me up for Christmas one year, he told me he would pay for my dog to be boarded at a kennel for the day and I told him they wouldnt take him because hes not vaccinated under their terms with bordetella and he goes "My dog has never been to a vet for anything and shes as healthy as a horse", and I bit my lip and said under my breath "it depends what you define healthy as...", So I told him I cannot leave me dog home for more then 10 hours and I cannot find any friends to come let him out while I am gone, since you dont want him in your house on a leash beside me while I am there I am sorry but I will spend Christmas with myself. Thats that I did. 

My one friend has two dogs, inside dogs for their whole life, they are very old and are now living outside because he moved in with his brother who doesnt allow dogs inside. It was either that or get rid of them. He takes them to the vet (for basic things like shots), he walks them (once a day) and feeds them partial raw. I still do not agree with it but what is it my position to say? I just told him I do not agree with how hes chosen to treat them and if it were me I would of told my brother to (insert swear here) off. But, thats his choice, so I gave him my opinion and dropped it. He told me they started howling when someone pulls in the driveway, he thinks he dose that to warn them someones here. I told him they are doing to to get attention to get someone to let them inside...Sigh

It upsets me to see dogs outside. I mean if I had a fully fenced yard Lincoln would be outside for a couple hours a day as he loves outside too especially in snow. I do have a kennel attached to the side of my garage but its used as a place to store garbage LOL. I walk by a house all the time and someone has a nice Shepherd that lives outside. They have her to guard. They had their garage door open once and I saw a bag of Beneful Healthy Radiance in there and almost threw up. 

I guess theres a reason for Karma...I dont agree with it but in the end all that matters is how yours are treated. I like fur LOL it compliments my furniture and my hardwood floors look better with a couple dinges in them.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

My dogs are not lawn ornaments, they are members of my family... and therefore are treated as such. 

I grew up with an "outside" dog. I loved that dog SO SO SO much, and I spent hours outside every day with him when I was little. Seriously. But, even that dedication didn't make it right. Now that I'm an adult, and I make the rules at my house, of course my dogs are inside with me- WHERE THEY BELONG. My life is busier now than when I was a kid, obviously, and I don't get as much "sit and do nothing with the dog time" as I used to... but they get much more attention, and much more companionship because they get to be with me while I do every day things. I would not give up morning snuggle time with Annie for the world! If I don't wake up five minutes early, to lay there with annie, my whole day is thrown off. Seriously.

I hate hair all over, so I vacuum all day. I hate dog stench, but PMR solves that.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

k9capture_16 said:


> I have hardwood floors and I don't want my dog to ruin them!-


Then don't get a dog.



> I don't like fur inside-


Then don't get a dog.



> I'm allergic-


Then don't get a dog.



> Dogs smell and it involves too much cleaning-


Not if you feed them raw. Then don't get a dog.



> Dogs drool-


Then don't get a dog.



> It jumps on the furniture and on the baby-


Then don't get a dog because obviously you'd rather make excuses than put the time in to train the dog and accept that the dog is, shockingly, a DOG.




> Whats your view on this? Is there any situation you would think its okay so leave a dog outside? I'm against it even if they have heat and a shelter...because dogs are pack animals.


Agreed. Dogs are pack animals and they do not want to be left alone outside. Do I have anything against leaving them outside 24/7? No, I do not as long as you sleep out there, eat out there and lounge around out there with them. They get the company they need and you won't have to worry about your dog messing up your perfect little house with their dog drool, dog fur and dog ways.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

So many of those problems would be solved by simply getting a poodle! :biggrin: Poodles don't shed, the don't have a "dog" smell and they don't slobber! They do, however, expect to follow you on every trip to the bathroom and lay on the bathroom floor while you take a shower.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I agree with all on here! :smile:Why have pups who are going to be left outside. Dogs are domesticated and love to be with their humans so why would they not want to be right where you are! You don't sleep outside well unless camping or tenting in the back yard! Then yep the dog wants to be there! But dogs are wonderful creatures and their needs are to be with their human!
But their are many who feel differently about their dogs and don't seem to mind them whimpering in the cold damp outside air. and that makes all of us on here very sad. 
I grew up with a neighbor who left their dog 24/7 on a chain chained to a dog house. The dogs name was Frisky and they fed it a can of old Roy dog food everyday. Boring horrible food boring horrible people, but I was just a kid and of course they were the grownups and it was their dog. It back then being a kid really didn't impact me until I was older and was like wait a minute what a horrible life that dog must have had. Poor thing outside and that dog never went in ever. always chained. Yep, some folks just should not have dogs if they are worried about issues that are so preventable but not having one.
I have a sign in my home that is my welcome sign to all who visit me~
IF YOU'VE COME TO SEE ME COME ON IN~IF YOU'VE COME TO SEE THE HOUSE, MAKE AN APPOINTMENT.:tongue: I love this sign and so do my neighbors and anyone who walks through the door! You see something you don't like you can help clean it or ignore it! And yep everyone's welcome to come in! And a lick and a promise cleaning does wonders! Enjoy your dogs ~Enjoy your Life ~Don't get crazy over spilt milk! It will get cleaned! There's always tomorrow for things also! You only get so many years and they start going by pretty quick~so do your dogs~so enjoy them~ LOL!
My dogs are definitely indoor dogs. and happy! I must say! :smile:


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

k9capture_16 said:


> First let me start by saying this thread is not meant to create anything. My dogs are strict inside dogs. I would like your opinion on if you think people who have dogs but make them live outside 24/7. This can be a touchy subject for me and this is my view
> 
> I grew up in a family who always kept outside dogs, from day one I knew it wasnt right. Then when I got my own I got griped on for allowing them inside. I dont agree with outside dogs for any reason period. I have heard it all
> 
> ...


Honestly what is the point of owning a dog when you don't want a relationship with them? Just having them outside 24/7? I look at dogs as having children. Would you stick your child outside every day. Not allow them to come inside? It's a bit ridiclious. If you don't want to spend the neccessary time with a dog, sharing moments, inviting them in with family as a part of a family then I don't see what purpose it serves to own them. If they want something that stays outside all year, then get some fish in a pond. Just my own opinion.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Agreed. I just dont get it. Honestly the few people I know with outside dogs only have them to breed for money. When they stopped going into heat they became lawn decor. An eye for an eye. If you want to shove your dog outside 24/7 even if it has heat. If you wouldnt not spend a week out there naked (to mimic having thin fur or with light clothes on to mimic heavier fur) then...your dog shouldnt be outside. Ugh, some people.


----------



## PalmettoPaws (Dec 30, 2009)

My take on it is, I don't necessarily like it, but it's better than some alternatives. If the dog is well taken care of and the owner spends lots of time outside with it I can tolerate it because unfortunately there are a lot worse things happening to dogs these days. (e.g. I would rather see a dog living in the situation I described above than in a shelter waiting to die or being neglected and/or abused). Would I ever choose for my own dog to be an outside dog? Absolutely not. However, one of my dogs does spend a fair amount of time outside. My Shepherd mix, Kodiak, likes being outside more than he does inside most of the time and since there is nothing out there that is going to hurt him and he's neutered and can't get out of the yard, I allow it. He's outside for about seven hours a day on any given day. Even after being out that much he'll still sometimes whine to go back out once I bring him in lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

Every dog I have owned as a responsible adult lived in the house with me and still does.

When I was a child growing up, my parents kept the family dogs in the garage. I wanted the dogs inside the house but my parents wouldn't have it. I don't understand, to this day, why they had dogs.

My dogs are like children to me. You would not have your children living outside all the time.


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

I agree with everyone. If you care about your floors so much, why do you have a dog? If you care about the fur, why do have a dog? You'll get fur in your house regardless of whether they are inside or outside. If you're allergic, then either don't get a dog or get a hypoallergenic one. They won't smell if you feed them raw. I've heard the excuse that they don't have the space inside. Then why do you have a dog?

We've always had inside dogs, with the exception of two female puppies that our neighbor was going to take to the pound. We took them in with the intent to re-home them. As we did NOT have ANY extra space and were maxed out. Plus we were moving soon. We immediately switched their diet to a good (if you can call it that) kibble, got the supplies, put up an ad and worked on training them. They were re-homed after a little over a month. It was hard because they were outside and we couldn't spend as much time with them as they deserved. I spent every minute I could out there with them. I'd take the laptop outside to sit in the yard with them, read books outside etc. The new owner was going to, and did, house train, crate train etc. They got what they deserved. As much as we did want to keep them, it wasn't possible and wasn't fair to them.

Dogs like to be with their family. Even if you spend a lot of time outside with them, it's still not the same.


----------



## PalmettoPaws (Dec 30, 2009)

Paws&Tails said:


> Dogs like to be with their family. Even if you spend a lot of time outside with them, it's still not the same.


I agree. I wasn't trying to justify dogs living outside. I am against it. In my post I was just stating that I can tolerate it better than dogs dying in shelters IF they are well taken care of while living outdoors. My brother has outside dogs and I hate it because I don't believe he had any business getting them to start with and they are outside because his wife (who is the one who got the first dog) doesn't want to "deal" with them inside. On the other hand when my grandfather was alive he had outside dogs because they were dumped on him by various family members. My grandmother is afraid of dogs and cats so they lived outside and were taken excellent care of by my grandfather. He would stay outside literally for hours. That situation wasn't ideal in my opinion but way better than what COULD have happened to those dogs.


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

PalmettoPaws said:


> I agree. I wasn't trying to justify dogs living outside. I am against it. In my post I was just stating that I can tolerate it better than dogs dying in shelters IF they are well taken care of while living outdoors. My brother has outside dogs and I hate it because I don't believe he had any business getting them to start with and they are outside because his wife (who is the one who got the first dog) doesn't want to "deal" with them inside. On the other hand when my grandfather was alive he had outside dogs because they were dumped on him by various family members. My grandmother is afraid of dogs and cats so they lived outside and were taken excellent care of by my grandfather. He would stay outside literally for hours. That situation wasn't ideal in my opinion but way better than what COULD have happened to those dogs.



I completely agree with you on that.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Some outside dogs are well taken take of, but the majority of outside dogs Especially the ones I've seen (living in military housing)are not well taken care of. They never come in, no one ever plays with them and they barley have any adaquet shelter, not to mention, they're eating crap. Sometimes I wonder if that life is better than shelter life at all.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Like I said why bother owning them. Makes me so sad that they are so isolated, They are pack animals, they are meant to be within a pack, family, social unit.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I am also against dogs living outside 24/7. They need to be with the rest of the family. Aspen is an indoor/outdoor dog. He loves the outdoors. This is what he prefers. He gets as much attention outside as he does inside, if not more. We always leave the sliding door open so he can come in and out as he pleases. Outside he's got his igloo dog house, with his big bed and water bowl near it. All under a covered patio. As for the shedding in the house, we don't really care. We just vacuum it up...


----------



## C6ROLLER (Oct 23, 2010)

*My kids*

I have 2 Presa Canarios and they are inside dogs for sure. My little pack of 3 works great for my home. I'm a single guy living my life in a wheelchair due to a motorcycle accident with an 18 wheeler 7 years ago. The dogs know the living area for the 3 of us and keep it well protected. They keep a watch out constantly for strangers. No one is entering the house unknown.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

*My opinion might start something... sorry!*

My family has ALWAYS had a dog of one kind or another. We have had Chows, mix shelter mutts, bullies, and lots of terriers (I think that was my fault! :biggrin: ) All of these dogs lived inside with us and they were part of our family. My Uncle has always has labs and all of their dogs lived outside. (Yes, I would consider him a BYB and we regularly have our 'arguments' about it! He and I have agreed to disagree, but my aunt thinks that I am a mean person and she has gone as far as calling ME ignorant!) When we all make the journey to Fl. for Thanksgiving my dogs are then forced to stay outside because the rest of my family thinks I am nuts for letting them live inside. Here's how 'my boys' work in that situation:

Owen (55lbs EBT)- LOVES being outside and would stay out there and play with all of the labs all day long. He has an excelent recall and he will run straite to me when I walk outside. He enjoys the trampolines that they get to play on in the 'yards' they they have to stay in and he enjoys getting to go potty when ever he feels like he wants to.

Titus (70-75lbs NeoMastiff/AmStaff mix) - HATES it!!!! All he wants to do is sit at my feet and hide behind me when he gets starteled by a 'scarry noise'!! He would rather be snuggleing beside me in the bed and refuses to spend any time on the trampolines unless I am on it with him. He hates having to sleep in the dirt and wants nothing to do with playing with any other dog. 

Owen at home loves when I leave the front door open and he can play outside without supervision and he wonders around the property without me being there with him. He has, only once, 'run away' when he ran across the street to meet the neighbor dog. But when called, he came right back and has never done that since. 

Titus at home would rather not be outside unless I am out there with him... Yes, that includes, he will NOT go potty unless I am standing there with him... He prefers the screen door (at least) to be closed so that nobody can come in and hurt us.  

Those are my dogs. 
With all of that said. I am not opposed to dogs living outside FREE RANGE but being able to come in on cold/hot days/nights. They should NEVER be tiedd up or left in a tiny fenced area and never have human interaction. That is part of why Titus is now the way he is. They ALL need to have their family around to play with them because that is what a dog needs in order to thrive and be the best friend that they were created to be. I do not believe that dogs are here just for us, they are here for the well being and the greater good of all living creatures! :tongue: 

Those are my thoughts, but, who am I, Right?? =}


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I agree with the other posts.

I am against it. Jackson is my FAMILY member. I would never leave my little sister outside all day, etc, so why would I do it to Jackson? He's not "just a dog" that I have for show, or to live outside all day. He's my best friend and a living breathing domesticated animal.

I dogsit for a Rottweiler who is totally loved, spoiled and taken care of. They've done their research, they've trained him, got him from a good breeder, feed him the right food, etc. He's an indoor dog however if it's nice outside, they do leave him outside while they are at work. He's got a small fenced in backyard that is TALL, a deck to go under for cover, food/water, toys, etc. He loves it and he can go potty as he pleases, etc. But at night, he's inside in their bedroom with them, and given proper walks, etc. To me, this isn't as bad. While I personally would be way to paranoid about leaving Jackson outdoors all day, I don't think it's necessarily bad to do that.


----------

